# Blemished Paint work After 4 months :-(



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I bought an Audi S1 about 4 months ago and I have found in perfections in pant work. The best way to describe is as follows:
1.One mark looks like the paint has chipped however the lacquer is still intact.
2.The second one looks like a dirt mark (like wax hasn't been removed from polishing the car again the lacquer is intact. 

Took the car into Audi Friday just and the Body Shop Technician to look at the issue today. he has taken pictures and sent them off to the warranty company, so lets see what they come back with.

My sales man has suggested that Audi will just paint he faulty panel under warranty and hand the car back to me. My understanding is that no matter how good the sprayer is he will not be able to match the paint exactly. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.

I suppose the question I am asking here is can I reject the car or seek compensation for the car having to undertake body work through no fault of my own.

Thanks in Advance
DTYME83


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Can you reject the car? No
Seek compensation? Maybe
Fixing things under warranty is exactly as it sounds. Fix not replace. 
Compensation is a discretionary thing that the dealer would have to be approached about. My advice here is get it fixed first. No point in negotiating an amount now until everything is resolved.
My final bit of advice and this is coming from a decade of sales and retail experience is that you get more with honey than you do with vinegar.
That is to say that I've never really been inclined to help the shouty bolshy type:thumb:
Hope it all gets sorted.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Can you get some pictures posted up for us to see?


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Dtyme83. Welcome to the forum. You must be very disappointed to have these issues on what I assume is a brand new car. Where on the car are the marks? Can you post pics? I'm not a sprayer but I don't think it's true that you cannot get a perfect match, though one of the professionals will be along in a bit to give you an opinion. Obviously some colours are harder to match than others, but new cars are damaged in transit all the time, resprayed, then sold 'as new' without anyone but an expert noticing.

Without seeing the damage, I am not sure whether you could reject a car for minor paint imperfections. If they tried to fix it and it was still as bad (or worse), then you would presumably have a case. 

Put some pics up if you can as it will help with the advice.


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

Luke M said:


> Can you reject the car? No
> Seek compensation? Maybe
> Fixing things under warranty is exactly as it sounds. Fix not replace.
> Compensation is a discretionary thing that the dealer would have to be approached about. My advice here is get it fixed first. No point in negotiating an amount now until everything is resolved.
> ...


HI Luke,

Thanks for your response, I just for the record I am not a shouty or Bolshy person, as I know it doesn't get you very far in life unless you have lots of money and power  but the purpose of my question was to work what the best course of action is I know for a fact that no matter how hard the Audi try to match the paint they will not be able to unless the who car is repainted. Not to mention I will be victim to diminution value through no fault of my own
DTYME83


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

Tintin said:


> Hi Dtyme83. Welcome to the forum. You must be very disappointed to have these issues on what I assume is a brand new car. Where on the car are the marks? Can you post pics? I'm not a sprayer but I don't think it's true that you cannot get a perfect match, though one of the professionals will be along in a bit to give you an opinion. Obviously some colours are harder to match than others, but new cars are damaged in transit all the time, resprayed, then sold 'as new' without anyone but an expert noticing.
> 
> Without seeing the damage, I am not sure whether you could reject a car for minor paint imperfections. If they tried to fix it and it was still as bad (or worse), then you would presumably have a case.
> 
> Put some pics up if you can as it will help with the advice.


I will attempt to post pictures as soon as possible
DTYME83


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

For any 'rejection' you must give the dealer several chances to rectify the fault(s) to an acceptable condition. The fact the car is now months old won;t make life any easier for you.

If they do anything (this assumes the faults are within the paint and not damage from use) then it will be respraying affected areas/panels.

Regarding paint matching, you'd be surprised how many new cars have repairs before delivery, so some paint shops can do a very good job. Its down to you though whether these marks will annoy you more than a resprayed car.


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

Picture, of the paint work
Its not the greatest picture
DTYME83


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

percymon said:


> For any 'rejection' you must give the dealer several chances to rectify the fault(s) to an acceptable condition. The fact the car is now months old won;t make life any easier for you.
> 
> If they do anything (this assumes the faults are within the paint and not damage from use) then it will be respraying affected areas/panels.
> 
> Regarding paint matching, you'd be surprised how many new cars have repairs before delivery, so some paint shops can do a very good job. Its down to you though whether these marks will annoy you more than a resprayed car.


I know my car didn't make it from the factory to the dealership with out some sort of work. I can confirm that the car has had it rear near side glass replaced as I had to have a new piece of glass and the auto glass guy pointed out that it had had a piece of glass. The saying does go what you don't know can't hurt you in most cases lol
DTYME83


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Have you thought about taking it to a Detailer local to you - they'll give you a sound second opinion.

From the pic which as you said isn't the best the white ringed defect reminds me of Aston Martin paint where the gun has spat at the panel - there's probably a technical term but I'm not aware of it - quite common as it happens!

The above refers to a new car out of the factory, not a used car which could have had some rework so don't assume this is a sign of a repaint.

A good bodyshop shouldn't have too much of a problem colour matching to the rest of the car if that's what Audi decides needs to happen.

Best of luck with it & don't let it spoil the ownership experience:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like that could be in the basecoat under the laquer, could be wrong but if it is then it will need spraying. Colour match shouldn't be a problem we paint alot of audi's every week and never have problems with colour matching, and neither should the person doing your car if it needs painting as long as its a reputable company doing it, as it most likely wont be Audi it will go to there approved body shop.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't believe you will get the car replaced, at best they will repaint it. I personally think because the marks look really small I would leave it so you keep the factory finish. They will match the paint but they might have to blow in the panels adjacent to the repaired panels to loose the repair. A small repair like that will have absolutely no effect on the value of the car.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

It's easier to repair and paint a car that the customer doesnt know about than to repair something that the customer has pointed out and knows the affected area !


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

Scoobycarl said:


> It's easier to repair and paint a car that the customer doesnt know about than to repair something that the customer has pointed out and knows the affected area !


I couldn't agree more I've painted hundreds and hundreds of brand new cars that have been damaged on delivery you would be surprised how many new cars have been painted whether it's an in plant repair or at the dealership before it's sold to the customer


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

Body shop can back to me on Thursday and has informed me that the warranty company are not sure how they are going to rectify the issue. My troubles actually continue as I have now found a similar paint defect on the bonnet. Happy Days NOT!! Also given that the bonnet is also showing the pain defect would it not be best to paint the entire car is that asking to much.
DTYME83


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

They won't do that and that's a bit pointless. 

Watranty work pays for the minimum you need. Really can't tell to well from the pic on my phone but looks like a bit of **** in the basecoat that has been lacquered over. 

Are they really bad? 

If you don't want it all painted One way could be to flat it off, Polish it up and then the small but that is a different colour touch that up. Or get it all painted


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

Graeme1 said:


> They won't do that and that's a bit pointless.
> 
> Watranty work pays for the minimum you need. Really can't tell to well from the pic on my phone but looks like a bit of **** in the basecoat that has been lacquered over.
> 
> ...


I know warranty companies like to do the minimum work however at present we ar looking at painting a rear quarter panel and the bonnet and I really don't wanna end with a patched work car. I suppose I will just have to wait and see what they are proposing.
DTYME83


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont go thinking a whole respray = winner

the less trim thats disturbed the better for you , theres no way they repaint the whole car anyway


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

steveo3002 said:


> dont go thinking a whole respray = winner
> 
> the less trim thats disturbed the better for you , theres no way they repaint the whole car anyway


Agreed to both.
I am just interested to know how they are gonna put it right.
DTYME83


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

How big are the blemishes? In your picture I can see the one on the left but don't see anything in the circle on the right. I Think a lot of cars have marks in paint in one way or another, remember they are mass produced/painted and don't have someone go over them with a fine tooth-comb de-nibbing them and re-polishing them.

If it's just a tiny spot they won't paint the whole panel, they will rub out the spot and blow it in then re-laquer the whole panel.


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

About 5cm on the rear quarter panel and bonnet
DTYME83


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Just get it repaired, to assume a good paintshop can't match the paint is wrong.


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

You just have to love Audi.
The warranty came back to the body shop technician and in formed him the reason the paint has cracked underneath the lacquer is due to a stone chip and that water has ingress-ed into the paint. His response was there is no damage to the lacquer so how can that be. I don't understand why this process has to be so painful, as always warranty companies don't wanna pay out.
DTYME83


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

Audi have finally got authorisation to paint the car 2/3's of the car which is a relief.
They are going to pain the nearside of the car. The front bumper and bonnet.
DTYME83


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Glad to hear you're getting it sorted. You'd be surprised what kind of defects are acceptable in the paint of a new car, fairly common is 3 defects up to 2mm in size on a bumper provided they aren't closer than 30cm together.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

and the rest, production line criteria is sketchy with top marques, let alone the rest...


----------



## maccafootball (Feb 18, 2011)

Sspeaking purely from experience I would live with it or take it to an experienced detailer. Most of the dealers I have had the misfortune to have work done by have left me with more issues than they resolved. I'm not wishing to frighten you but be prepared to have overspray on the trims, run marks,sanding and flat spots, holograms and marring where they have been polishing and finally the possibility of the newly painted panels looking slightly different to the others. I hope that your dealer is better than the 3 I have used in the past. My best advice would be go over the car with the paint shop manager proving there is no existing damage and when you collect it do the same again and take your time to ensure you are 100% satisfied. Good luck


----------



## DTYME83 (Mar 28, 2015)

I got may car back after leaving it with Audi for them to correct the paint defects. The car is having to go back into the dealer tomorrow as it now has orange peel.

DTYME83


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Don't they have orange peel from the factory? Sounds like it needs flatted back and polished however don't expect it to be perfect, they will mark the paint. Would be better to take it to a deatailer and get them to fix the issue


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If I had a 4 month old car that required 2/3 of the car resprayed, I'd be looking to reject it.

The fact they've already had a shot at repairing it would make me even more keen to reject.


----------

